# WANDRD is now in the duffel business



## ahsanford (Jul 6, 2017)

I love my WANDRD 'mixed use' photo backpack (I have the PRVKE 21).

Now they've jumped into the mixed use duffel biz:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wandrd/the-hexad-duffel-the-ultimate-carryall-and-travel

Looks like the PRVKE 21's removable photo cube + side camera hatch ideas got wicked into a duffel that can wielded like a duffel or worn like a (big) backpack.

See video at Kickstarter, the photo elements are somewhat downplayed -- this is more of a general bag than a dedicated camera bag -- but you can see the photo insert and side hatch implementation around 3:16 - 3:35.

I am not in the market for this form factor of bag, but you might be. Check it out?

- A

P.S. Sorry to sound so bullish on WANDRD, but I really dig my PRVKE 21. I imagine this bag will be equally well built / thoughtful to use.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2017)

That thing looks comically huge. I hope it comes with a free back surgery consultation.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2017)

unfocused said:


> That thing looks comically huge. I hope it comes with a free back surgery consultation.



I am not one of these people, but some folks... 


Don't like the two bag (under seat bag + roller-board suitcase) solution to flying
Don't like satchel / backpack ergonomically and prefer a duffel-like setup
Love a big cave of space to dump things into without too much structure

Again, this is not for me, but there's a reason PeakDesign / Brevite -like companies are compelled to offer weird ranges and styles of bags.

And this sailed over the sales bar yet again, so more WANDRD bags are coming. I'm guessing a satchel is next on the docket, or possibly a straight backpack without the roll-top.

- A


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 7, 2017)

I bought many bags over the years. The least used ones are those with so "many" functions, and they end up being a transport bag for long distance travel, sitting in the car trunk or hotel room. Keep it simple and good looking. I am amazed they were able to raise $400K.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2017)

Phenix205 said:


> I bought many bags over the years. The least used ones are those with so "many" functions, and they end up being a transport bag for long distance travel, sitting in the car trunk or hotel room. Keep it simple and good looking. I am amazed they were able to raise $400K.



One must wonder how many gear obsessives with money in their pockets are out there, or (alternatively) if these companies somehow 'game' the sales total with their own money to make something look like a viral hit.

But I own one of their products and it does not suck. If you knew how obsessive I was about bag details (here's people's exhibit A on this buying decision), you'd realize what a compliment that is.

- A


----------



## SecureGSM (Jul 7, 2017)

my favourite Photo backpack for travel and on location shooting (cabin luggage /carry on friendly) is Lowepro Pro Runner 450AW II:

http://store.lowepro.com/pro-runner-bp-450-aw-ii

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOiMPcNo9YQ


----------



## unfocused (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm certainly sympathetic to the bag search. I have a closet full. My current shoulder bag is a Lowepro that I got on clearance for less than $20. Simple, serviceable nylon. Not attractive but well designed. I wish I'd bought two or three, so they would outlast me.

Currently searching for the ideal backpack. Could not care less about flippy-ness or special super secret compartments. Just want something with the straps and comfort of a real backpack but that will hold long lenses and big bodies. 

Someday I hope to find the elusive Tardis bag. Bigger on the inside than on the outside.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 7, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Someday I hope to find the elusive Tardis bag. Bigger on the inside than on the outside.



Done. 

Who says I don't bring you the good stuff?

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2017)

Naming scheme is quite weird(including brandname). I will stick with my Osprey/North Face/Berghaus/Lowe Alpine packs with Tenba camera insert for carrying gear into himalayas/sahyadris. For more traditional needs Lowepro Photo Hatchback series serves me well. Interesting packs though on offer.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh look. A camera bag on kickstarter. 

Again.


----------



## slclick (Jul 9, 2017)

Either she's 4'10" or it's HUUUUUUGE. No thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2017)

slclick said:


> Either she's 4'10" or it's HUUUUUUGE. No thanks



It is 22", just like every other 'carry on' bag made, because that is the limit. The 60l version is bigger but that is checked only.

My North Face duffel and DaKine backpack are pretty much dead after 10+ years so I might take a closer look at the 45l version.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 11, 2017)

slclick said:


> Either she's 4'10" or it's HUUUUUUGE. No thanks



The real problem I have with that picture is the obvious fudge... that bag had to be filled with crumpled newspaper because you don't see any veins bulging and pouring sweat from that tiny girls neck and arms. I just lugged something very similar in size but military issue, full... UW housing, 5D3, 5D4, 11-24, 35 II, 24-70 and 70-200 II, 2 Leicas and 2 crons plus all the plugs, cards, film, iPad and tripod. My back was hammered after 8 hour flight.


----------

